# a few Jin knives



## JBroida (Apr 14, 2015)

We had a few leave our store this week for new homes, and so i thought i'd share some pictures of the ones that just sold. Because all of them are old stock, i put a lot of time and effort into making them pretty again. I clean up and polish the handles and sayas, clean up and polish the knives, sharpen them, and so on. At the same time, I try to keep the feeling of the knife the same.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 15, 2015)

The darker handled one is absolutely amazing. The ferrule looks like it is made of gold.


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 15, 2015)

What's the story behind Jin, Jon? And why did you choose to carry their goods?


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 15, 2015)

STUNNING!!! :cool2:


----------



## Matus (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a little 'mini yanagiba' utility Jin knife (from Jon of course) as I could not resist. These feel like they are from different world - hard to describe with words (but Jon has a nice video about Jin knives in his youtube stream). If I had more use for a yanagiba or deba I would probably get one of these.


----------



## miccro (Apr 24, 2015)

thanks jon, just got a message from DHL saying i have a package awaiting me, wont be able to pick it up until after the weekend. The Yanagiba and deba look great, cant wait to admire them first hand. 

Thanks for your advice and prep- 

mike


----------



## JBroida (Apr 24, 2015)

awesome... let me know what you think once you finally have them in hand


----------



## Dubrdr20 (Apr 24, 2015)

Ha.. Just beautiful.. 
Is that mioroshi on the first picture on right?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 24, 2015)

yeah... and a yanagiba on the left


----------



## miccro (Apr 28, 2015)

knives received, beautiful and stunningly sharp thanks to your edge prep. Thanks again,

mike


----------



## JBroida (Apr 28, 2015)

:thumbsup:


----------

